# I did it oh my god



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I would have never known I could do this if it wasn't for jiggy, jasert, raptor, or illnino.

thank you all I think I out did my self on this one.

any way notice how the water levels are different in each 4 chambers, which is what I wanted.

I even added abigger overflow box to my 75. this is the 45 gallon refuge in the pic.

its huge.

the pics don't do it justice. My first diiy is a succesful one.

hope fully the canopy goes as good as this one.

sorry about the unecessary pics down there I have trouble posting from my pocket pc sometimes kinda complex.

thanks again though I'd really like to know what everyone thinks


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im gonna have to do something similar too. glad to you you do it so successfully Trillion 

luckily today i got a free 33 gallon sump from this guy. all i need to do it fix one of the baffles. its already drilled and everything..

the plumbing is scaring me tho. i really suck at plumbing.lol.

got these two PVC pipes coming out of the skimmer. i dont even know where the f*ck the skimmer should go. outside the sump..inside...i dont know...

i know that one pipe is for intake, one for out....but i dont know how to set it up.lol


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

if the skimmer is not a diy skimmer the out valve should have a open close valve to control how much water is going out of it, and the intake valve should be just plain.

I'd have to see pics though and if your really not sure you should PM raptor.

how big is your display tank?

don't be scard man just ask anything you want in this forum, before you go and try it and these guys won't steer you wrong.

they lead me to a sweet sump/refuge set up as you can see.

now if I could only get as much help on my canopy!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

good job trillion. it seems you have come a long way in reef keeping.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Genin said:


> good job trillion. it seems you have come a long way in reef keeping.

















thanks that means a lot coming from you genin.

I'd like to know what every onethinks.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

GOOD job. looks like you did everything right. what are you using for light over the refug?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

last pic I promise

thanks illnino you know that means a lot coming from you.

I'm just using the light in the pic for now it penetrates the water and it seems to spark coraline algae quick on the live rock.

thanks again!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah, im a bit overwhelmed.

i layed out all the stuff i got yesterday and have no clue what to do.

i have a rough idea....but its a bit messed up.

like i have the skimmer...i think it sits just outside of the sump...but i dont know which piece of PVC coming out of the skimmer goes where.lol.

then i got this honkin "little giant" return pump....again...no freaking clue where it goes.lol.

ill start a thread today with some pics and hopefully someone can help me out


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Damn when I added the refuge all my coral looked so much alive but it made my water a little cloudy!

does it mater if I use the light that's down there in my pic just on my refuge?

I don't think its halogen but itcould be, I soon plan to put a few pc on it, or maybe a reg flourescent actinic, would this be ok.?

the light in the pic says its a JCD is this ok to use in my rfuge?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the algae will grow best in 6,500k -10,000k light. the halogen is probabally around 4,000. i suggest getting a cheap dome lamp(silver domes with little clips on them) and get one of those 42w curly flourescant light bulbs


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

nice job trill. Looks great. I agree with illino home depot sell the metal clip on lamps, perfect with a flourcent blub.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Thanks jasert!

your the one tht gave me the great link i think ill be the first on p fury to dedicate my success to you my friend









having said that thank you to illnino i will get one of those curly bulbs reg good ol everyday around the house bulb correct?

i got a 10 watt 50/50 from meijer last night and it dont even reach the bottom of the damn tank, oh well im off to build the same thing for my 40 gl, now out of a 29 gallon tank.

thanks again for the help guys!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

macro doesnt need the actinic part of that bulb...you will be better off in the long run if you just get that bulb and socket thing that illino referred to...im just glad we could help you get your tank on track...i need no credit at all for your tank...lol. Just keep reading and your tank will get better day by day the more you learn.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

aww a gentleman and a scholar...

i got my 42 watt light bulb with the clip on but im not sure if its a 6500 to 10,000 k i dont think that it says.

any way thanks for all the help guys


----------

